# Need Help Pregnant cat



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi I had a pregnant cat dropped in my lap yesterday.

She is 7 to 8 weeks according to the vet. So I know I am expecting kittens soon. What do I look for? I ahve the closet emergency vet. In case of emergency.

She is on kitten food I have a heating pad KMR bottles just in case. How Do i revy the kitttens if they come out not breathing. 

Anything I need to know let me know. According to her previous owner she has had 2 litters before this the last litter not one kitten made it the first all 7 made it.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you for taking in this soon to be Momma. She will need a nesting box so that she can have her kittens in a private area. If you read through this thread http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=57730 you will see an example of a nesting box.

Some signs that she might be starting labor will be things like pacing or just not able to get comfortable. She may stop eating, or at least eat less. You might see some discharge from her nipples. 

If she has really long hair you might want to trim her tummy hair so that the babies can reach the nipples more easily.

Good luck to you.


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

I wanted to post pictures of the set up I have for her to see what people think









This is her corner








This is her closet minus the view of the litter box








This is one more view this is her nesting box is this good enough








And a good one of her she seem to like hubby the most


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If the kittens come quickly or Mother cat is inexperienced, you will probably have to help the kittens "get going." In that case, take off the sac, make sure the baby's mouth is clear, rub it up to help circulation and keep it warm, and hold it securely with both hands, and shake it down to help rid the kitten of any liquids in its throat. Continue to rub it up until it is crying well, and then give it to mother, or if she's busy with another kitten, help your kitten to find a nipple.

It's important that kittens be kept warm. You can buy a special heating pad for kittens, or, put your heating pad under part of the box (so part is cooler, and the kittens can get away from the warmth if they want to. 

If you have to cut the umbilical cord, use scissors that have been disinfected, and cut the cord about an inch long. Usually, mother will cut the cord with her teeth and eat the placenta, which is good for her. 

Make sure mother cat gets a drink, if she'll accept it. Don't put it in the box; just offer it, holding it securely. Of course the box should give her a feeling of security. A dimly lighted, cozy spot is best. And the bottom of the box should be well padded with towels. 

Don't allow people or other animals to pester mother and kittens. After all of the kittens are born, you'll want to have some canned food and water available for her. She probably won't leave that room for 24 hours, so she'll need a litter box also. Sometimes, I found, my queen would take advantage of my visits to make a quick trip to her regular litter box while I baby sat.  

Have the vet's number and the emergency vets' number by the phone.

Here's an article that will help you. Good luck. Keep us posted. 
http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/CATS/catbirth.HTM

PS The pictures look good, but make sure you can gain access, if necessary.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I posted in your other thread and I only wanted to add one thing to what Jeanie advised. If the Mamma-cat eats the placentas, she may not want to eat (regular cat food) for maybe a day, as her eating those gives her plenty of nutrition for a short while.

I like your birthing set-up for her. The only things I would change would be: 
The opening. 
First, I would cut a piece of cardboard in a "U" shape, with the bottom of the "U" being about 4" above the top of the bedding. This will help keep kittens *in* the nest by dislodging any that won't release her teat when she gets up and exits to eat/drink/potty or visit with people.
The front.
I would drape more towels/sheets over the top, leaving only a small gap for her to push through. The more enclosed the birthing nest is, the more comfortable she will feel. You may remove the sight-blocking material if you need to help her kitten, but before and afterwards, I would keep it enclosed to make her feel 'safe' and like she has a great place to have her kittens.

Great job!
heidi


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a bumper like a baby bumper that fits that kennel is that good for the kittens. I was going to add it the day they where born. Its about 5 inches high she will have to step over it to get out. 

I pulled the blanket all the way over I think she is trying to get comfertable in my bed. She is in the master bedroom we put the bed on the floor so she cant get under there. And mae a barrier around my dresser with NIC grids. If she can get somewhere I can se her and get to her. 

Anything else


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't think of anything offhand. I think you've done a terrific job! _...and I love the name you changed her to_: Echo. Very beautiful. 
I think the 5" tall baby bumper sounds very good. The only concern I would have with it would be to make sure no kittens can get under the bumper and trapped between the bumper and wire sides of the crate. If you place the bumper inside and then snug the bedding right up to it, you should have no problems.
I thought it was cute to hear how she was up and pawing/patting at your legs. That sounds like she is getting more/more comfortable.
h


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

She is eating and drinking I have wellness kitten food and natureal ballence canned food.
And some raw she is doing good settling in nicely.

I am glad she is ok and hope this all gos smoothly


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, you have made a wonderful place for Echo, and you really seem to have all the bases covered. She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

If I cut the hair around her nipple will it grow back she had the bold spots. But her hair is long on her belly when I move the hair I see the huge bald spots around her nipples. 

How should I cut the hair back is there a good way.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

PSJ_1988 said:


> How should I cut the hair back is there a good way.


*_looks around to see where Hubby is_* I use the hair clippers on Shadow's belly. I also shaved her 'birthing area' and part of the underside of her tail to help her not have too much to keep clean. It will grow back.
If you use scissors, be very, VERY careful, as it is easy to pull the cat's thin skin up and into the path of the cutting blades. I would also be very wary of cutting the nipples. 
*Someone here suggested using a comb (to put between the skin and a knotted hair-mat) before using scissors, as the comb would protect the skin while still allowing you to cut the hair. You could do that, comb and then cut the hair sticking above the comb teeth.


----------



## PSJ_1988 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey all I fugred I would update she is less then 72 hours away I would not be suprised if she had them today. Or tonight her milk is in she droped them back. 
She needs to have them I am impastient


----------

